
Review of Scaler Academy by Nipun Suradkar - sonalid1705
https://dev.to/scaleracademy/review-of-scaler-academy-by-nipun-suradkar-2nb7
======
sonalid1705
We are happy to share the success story of our Scaler Mentee "Nipun Suradkar"
who is an amazing example of "When talent meets hard work, anything is
Achievable".

